# Pattern Thread



## cubemaster13 (Sep 5, 2010)

Everyone knows a simple pattern on almost every cube. So post any interesting patterns for any puzzles!


----------



## Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

R E2 R2 E2 R :O


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 5, 2010)

M2 Z M2 x y M2


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 5, 2010)

L U2 F2 R U R' L2 D' L D L2 D2 L' F U L' D

Also this \/ \/ \/


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 5, 2010)

F B2 R' D2 B R U D' R L' D' F' R2 D F2 B'


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 5, 2010)

The one, the only, the truly magnificent...

L' U R' F' U L2' U2' L' U' L U2' D R' D' F2 R2 U' y'

Also, Chris, c'mon. 
[M' E2 M: D]

Also:
(RLy)3 (yRL)3'


----------



## guzman (Sep 6, 2010)

Am I missing something?
I don't understand this thread:

randelshofer

Pretty Patterns 2.0.zip 
1796 patterns, 19.2 MB

kociemba

Reid

Fridrich

...


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

M2 U2 M2 U' D' M2 U2 M2 U D

Just putting notation to things we do without thinking much. Whop.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Sep 6, 2010)

any one having any patterns for like gigaminx, megaminx, more interesting then 3x3s


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 6, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> The one, the only, the truly magnificent...
> 
> L' U R' F' U L2' U2' L' U' L U2' D R' D' F2 R2 U' y'



Going to have to learn this angle. I can see that the alg I posted is the inverse of your alg performed after a *z'* rotation. Still, your version is so much more finger trick friendly than mine.



> Also, Chris, c'mon.
> [M' E2 M: D]



I have to say, after Per showed me the same alg using anti-slice moves I was hooked  I like the one with slice turns too, but I am more amazed at the application of this algorithm using anti-slice turns.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, I like Chris's/Per's version much better as well. It's much clearer what it is, "turn D without turning D". As Lucas is moving centers around, it's harder to realize this and I'd describe it as (for example) "turn white without turning white", and then one has to more closely follow the algorithm to see that it indeed doesn't turn white. In the other version you just see that there's no "D".


----------



## Olji (Sep 6, 2010)

M' E M' E' M' E M' E'


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> M' E M' E' M' E M' E'



You've got to be kidding. Try that in four moves instead.


----------



## coinman (Sep 6, 2010)

R L y *6


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 6, 2010)

M2 U2 M2 D2

(R2 B2 L2)*2

M2 U2 M2 U2 z M2 U2 M2 U2


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Yeah, I like Chris's/Per's version much better as well. It's much clearer what it is, "turn D without turning D". As Lucas is moving centers around, it's harder to realize this and I'd describe it as (for example) "turn white without turning white", and then one has to more closely follow the algorithm to see that it indeed doesn't turn white. In the other version you just see that there's no "D".


That's always a bit interesting to me. Once you see what's happening (conjugate the center out to do the turn), I think mine makes just as much sense, and the obfuscation of the slice turns doesn't really bother me.
If I had a real cube that didn't allow D-turns, that's exactly what I would do.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 6, 2010)

M2 U2 M2 D2 Z' M2 U2 M2 D2

its great to mess with non cuber <3


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 6, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> (R2 B2 L2)*2





Joemamma556 said:


> M2 U2 M2 D2 Z' M2 U2 M2 D2



Probably why we have databases. Or people could just post pictures. Or, y'know, links to animations...


----------



## Olji (Sep 9, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Oljibe said:
> 
> 
> > M' E M' E' M' E M' E'
> ...



yea, i know, it M' E M E', although i just enjoy doing the longer one, for no reason x)


----------



## Olji (Sep 13, 2010)

R U2 R' L' U2 L, its not symmetrical thought >.< (D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 can be added after the alg for adding a little more to the half-assed pattern xD)


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

U2, R2, E2, L2, D2


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool. How about this:

R U2 R' L' U2 L x2 R U2 R' L' U2 L

Edit: Just realised that Oljibe had basically the same thing.


----------



## flan (Sep 30, 2010)

All from Dan Harris' book:

((M'U)*4xy')*3 <-------optimal solution 20 moves :O

U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U D

U M D2 F2 D2 M' U2 F2 U

L U B' U' R L' B R' F B' D R D' F'

L' F' R' L U D R' D' L' B' U2 L' U' R L U' F2 R'


----------



## Owen (Sep 30, 2010)

L2 B2 L R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 

The Oat pattern.

Spells out oat.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2010)

flan said:


> ((M'U)*4xy')*3 <-------optimal solution 20 moves :O


((M'U)4xy')3
If 20 is optimal, that's 36 moves.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking through this thread, my favourites are:

L' U R' F' U L2' U2' L' U' L U2' D R' D' F2 R2 U' y'

L U B' U' R L' B R' F B' D R D' F'

And because it's so simple, but nice:

R L y *6

Cool patterns.


----------



## flan (Sep 30, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> ((M'U)4xy')3
> If 20 is optimal, that's 36 moves.


 
Sorry I mis-worded. The way I did it is not optimal but once the pattern has been created it cant be solved in less than 20 moves making it one of the rare cubes that require the full 20 moves to solve. There are millions of such cases but millions/ 43 quintillion = tiny proportion ~ rare


----------

